

NameCheap DNS servers are down - jitbit

Someone can't handle all those Transfers from Godaddy.<p>ping DNS1.REGISTRAR-SERVERS.COM - down<p>ping DNS2.REGISTRAR-SERVERS.COM - down<p>ping DNS3... - down<p>etc...<p>Update: their support rep has confirmed the issue and promises a fix within an hour
======
icebraining
Ping is not a good way to check that, since it could be blocked. Try

    
    
        dig @dns1.registrar-servers.com [some-domain]
    

Here it's slow but working.

~~~
astrodust
Google keeps ping alive on their 8.8.8.8 nameserver, but that's probably just
being polite. Most providers would rather block off ICMP than have to deal
with the risk of getting flooded now and then.

------
danvideo
right now several are down... here's a better link:
<http://www.namecheap.com/status.aspx>

------
clyfe
If you guys are looking for a free DNS service I'm building
<https://entrydns.net/> with a sysadmin friend.

~~~
dne
Nice, but your SSL cert cannot be verified because you haven't installed the
intermediate CA bundle: [https://knowledge.rapidssl.com/support/ssl-
certificate-suppo...](https://knowledge.rapidssl.com/support/ssl-certificate-
support/index?page=content&id=SO9556)

------
bitsaplenty
This is not the first time and it won't be the last time. I recommend AWS's
Route53. It costs a bit of money but it's worth every penny.

------
Shank
This is just one of the many reasons I use either FreeDNS or CloudFlare. I
never rely on registrar provided DNS servers.

~~~
leoedin
While I agree with not locking yourself into one company for a lot of
services, I'm not sure that using a third party DNS server puts you in a
better position. The Namecheap servers were knocked offline by a DDoS attack.
Do you believe that third party DNS servers are more resilient to that type of
attack? At least with a registrar provided DNS server, you're a paying
customer and so you can probably expect some form of customer service that you
might not get with a free offering.

CloudFlare is probably better set up to deal with that kind of attack because
they have a paying customer base and specialise in resilient website
operation, but whoever you're with, if a DDoS is big enough it'll be hard to
protect against.

~~~
sirbyt
Amazon Route 53 is $6 per domain per year and they have a whopping 26 anycast
locations and 100% uptime SLA.

~~~
RegEx
Just in case you ever want to backup your Route53 records...
<https://github.com/Hack56/Route53-To-S3>

------
jreposa
Still waiting. Unfortunately, I can't seem to transfer the DNS from namecheap
to Dynect, my usual DNS provider. It keeps on coming back as "Please try
again. 541."

Also, it's been on my todo list for at least a month. No excuses on my end.

~~~
jitbit
This is odd, I managed to move my DNS hosting away from NameCheap about an
hour ago and my domains are back up... Make sure you click "My domains -
Domains - Transfer nameservers to webhosting"

------
jread
If you are evaluating 3rd party DNS, I developed a tool for testing recursive
dns query latency here <http://cloudharmony.com/dnstest> \- the test covers
most major Anycast providers.

~~~
jread
We have also created a report that summarizes and aggregates manged DNS
performance and availability globally and regionally, features and pricing. It
is still under development, and we intend to sell it in the future, but I'm
happy to share it, and would appreciate feedback (caution it is a 10mb file):
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20765204/CH-DNS_Report-12_2011.pdf> \- it is a good
resource if you are evaluating different providers.

~~~
stock_toaster
Wow. This is great. Thanks for sharing!

------
dazbradbury
Seems like even now, there are still problems. Here is a link to their blog
post which they are keeping updated:

<http://status.namecheap.com/?p=7309>

------
AlexBlom
Was wondering what was happening. At least they are responding fairly quickly
to the queries.

------
philip1209
This is why I buy domain names on NameCheap then host the DNS on Rackspace.

------
jitbit
Can't believe they're still down. GoDaddy's revenge?

------
eli
They've been having problems for at least a week.

------
necenzurat
DDOS attack <http://twitter.com/Namecheap/statuses/178906079147728897>

~~~
cskau
Report on their blog: <http://status.namecheap.com/?p=7309>

